# Front diff rebuild



## rebel1021 (Jan 29, 2016)

Alright so I took my front diff out today and every seal and bearing was bad (youll see why in pic). I found a rebuild kit from boss bearing that says it is the most complete kit available for like 60 bucks and was wondering if anyone had any experience with it and if it had everything I need. And does anyone got any tips on how to keep water out? Thanks
Link to kit: Front Differential Bearings and Seals Kit Kawasaki KVF650 Brute Force 4x4 2005-2011


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh F'k..you gota be kidding 

Not sure if a kit will have all you need to make it like new. All the gears and shafts are going to be wasted or scarred. 

Yeah here's a tip..either stay out of the water or change the oil after every ride. If you go in over 14"s, the static pressure will push water through the seals. There's no stopping it with this seal design. And make darn-sure the coupler has no play to the pinion and both input shaft seals are in a#1 shape.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow! :bigeyes:


----------



## rebel1021 (Jan 29, 2016)

NMKawierider said:


> Oh F'k..you gota be kidding
> 
> Not sure if a kit will have all you need to make it like new. All the gears and shafts are going to be wasted or scarred.
> 
> Yeah here's a tip..either stay out of the water or change the oil after every ride. If you go in over 14"s, the static pressure will push water through the seals. There's no stopping it with this seal design. And make darn-sure the coupler has no play to the pinion and both input shaft seals are in a#1 shape.


Ok well there is a lot of play in the pinion. Do you know how to remove the 14mm that holds that together? It just turns and I don't wanna stick anything in there because I'm scare I might break something. I,cleaned everything up today and I'm ordering the bearings and seals tomorrow. And also this was all done by the previous owner I just bought the bike and I'm having to fix a lot of stuff


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

rebel1021 said:


> Ok well there is a lot of play in the pinion. Do you know how to remove the 14mm that holds that together? It just turns and I don't wanna stick anything in there because I'm scare I might break something. I,cleaned everything up today and I'm ordering the bearings and seals tomorrow. And also this was all done by the previous owner I just bought the bike and I'm having to fix a lot of stuff


 
Well good luck man. Hope you can get a few more miles out of it. Man I hate it when people neglect stuff or just flat don't care. This bike is lucky to have you.


----------



## Bf1 (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks like the one in the brute I just bought. Getting ready for a rebuild keep us updated.


----------



## rebel1021 (Jan 29, 2016)

Bf1 said:


> Looks like the one in the brute I just bought. Getting ready for a rebuild keep us updated.


Almost got everything back together just had o wait on a few parts to get here. The kit from BossBearing.com has everything you need to rebuild and for a good price I paid 54.99 for the kit when it was on sale originally 70 something. If you want to get all oem stuff then it is going to be well over $200 but here is how i did the hard stuff. To get the pinion out there is a plumbing tool that you can get from local hardware stores that is a 1 7/16. I believe it is called a shower drain socket it comes in a set of 5 which I paid 30 bucks for and just put a 1 5/8 socket on the end of it to remove it with some heat on the casing. I had a really tough time trying to remove the bearing holder nut on the pinion so i ended up taking it to a shop and they did it for me. But the nut is a 35mm and the best way to hold it is to put it between 2 pieces of wood in a vice. Only other issue was the needle bearing that the pinion sits down in. There is a small snap ring that holds it in and when taking mine out it broke so i had to order a new one. It is pretty hard to get out but the PO had drilled a hole right behind it in the casing so i was able to stick something in there and hammer it out. That should cover everything you need to know to do it if you need any help or some pictures then just ask.


----------



## Bf1 (Feb 11, 2016)

So all your parts cleaned up an were usable? Just did bearings and seals? I am hoping I get that lucky. My diff lock is stuck on so I pulled the fill plug and from what I can see it looks about like yours.


----------



## rebel1021 (Jan 29, 2016)

Bf1 said:


> So all your parts cleaned up an were usable? Just did bearings and seals? I am hoping I get that lucky. My diff lock is stuck on so I pulled the fill plug and from what I can see it looks about like yours.


Yeah I soaked everything in diesel overnight and it loosened up all the crud so I was able to clean it all real good. I was told by the dealership that my pinion gear was worn down real bad and that they wouldn't use it again but at $365 I figured Id go ahead and use it as it didn't look too bad to me. Other than that everything else was in decent enough shape to use again. And yes I only did bearings and seals the kit I got had everything you will need. I'm not too sure about the diff lock being stuck but it could either be something on your clutches or spider gears if they are seized maybe. But if it's as bad as you say then I would definitely go ahead and stop riding it and do a rebuild, it's only gonna get worse if you don't. It's really not hard just time consuming. 

Link to kit is above

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bf1 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks got mine apart tonight and the two little spider gears and shaft are shot. Other than the I think bearings and seals will do it


----------

